# Combining HDR and Panorama Stitching



## fotoray (Dec 20, 2013)

Interested in hearing about experiences with panorama stitching combined with HDR. What is your workflow?

I have shot my HDRs at each pano position first, then did HDR processing for each position (using Photomatix Pro), then stitched the resulting TIFFs into pano image using PS6. 

I get mixed results. Any suggestions?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 21, 2013)

You need to stitch the panorama before making HDR. Otherwise, it is inevitable that each piece of the picture seems to have different contrast and color.


----------



## eli452 (Dec 21, 2013)

fotoray said:


> Interested in hearing about experiences with panorama stitching combined with HDR. What is your workflow?
> 
> I have shot my HDRs at each pano position first, then did HDR processing for each position (using Photomatix Pro), then stitched the resulting TIFFs into pano image using PS6.
> 
> I get mixed results. Any suggestions?



That is the workflow, good choice of tools. I use Kolor Autopano Giga for stitching panos.
My only question: do you use tripod? for multi shots HDR + pano its highly recommended.


----------



## climber (Mar 8, 2014)

I will ask in this topic...

I want to do a panorama like that one I did last evening, but I want to do it now during the night. So, I want that stars will be visible. But if I shoot at 20 sec (which is max time to get sharp stars at 24mm), the bridge would be totaly burned. Thus I thought to make every shoot of panorama twice - one long exposed for stars and one shorter for bridge. Then make both panoramas seperately and blend them together in some way. Can you give me some advice how to make shoots and how then processed them?


Btw, I use 5DIII and 24-70, 2.8, II for this panorama.

PS: Keep post-processing simple as you can.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 8, 2014)

photomatix ia appalling for this it is too wild and crazy

use enfuse, process to HDR in Lightroom then select all the enfused images merge to panorama in photoshop
then save back to lightroom and do any further editing you can dial in insane amounts of clarity and wierd colours and saturation in LR if you want to replicate photomatix or give the viewer a seizure.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 8, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> You need to stitch the panorama before making HDR. Otherwise, it is inevitable that each piece of the picture seems to have different contrast and color.



not true if you use enfuse, the opposite of what you propose works best


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 8, 2014)

climber said:


> I will ask in this topic...
> 
> I want to do a panorama like that one I did last evening, but I want to do it now during the night. So, I want that stars will be visible. But if I shoot at 20 sec (which is max time to get sharp stars at 24mm), the bridge would be totaly burned. Thus I thought to make every shoot of panorama twice - one long exposed for stars and one shorter for bridge. Then make both panoramas seperately and blend them together in some way. Can you give me some advice how to make shoots and how then processed them?
> 
> ...



shoot both panos seperately process them seperately then from LR select both panos and select open as layers in PS
then set a layer mask on the one layer and paint in the starfield using the layer mask it will take some carefull work at the join to make it clean. 

Alternatively to painting in you can use topaz remask to mask the 2 in and its alot quicker and produces good results


----------



## climber (Mar 9, 2014)

What does "topaz remask" mean? 

Thanks, by the way.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 9, 2014)

climber said:


> What does "topaz remask" mean?
> 
> Thanks, by the way.



http://www.topazlabs.com/remask

I have the bundle

I use remask and B&W effects the most, Adjust is ok but I prefer to just process in LR these days
the topaz filters work inside PS and lightroom too.

you can try it for free then if you buy it there are various sites that give 25% discount I think Trey Ratcliff's site stuck in customs still gives your a discount code to use.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not so impressed with Topaz Remask it is simple, but knowledgable use of selections in PS is more powerful, I like their Denoise better but rarely use either. Certainly on a simple mask job like the bridge pretty much anything could do it.


----------

